

GitHub Down - kevinastone

GitHub is unreachable at the moment for both web and ssh (for me at least).
======
websitescenes
I have only been using github for a brief period of time so I am not sure
about their track record. Is this a common thing? Seems to be happening fairly
frequently... I don't keep commercial products on Github but still a little
annoying. If it is a DDos, I must ask why? Who would want to do that? A
competitor is the only answer I can think of.

------
niggler
<http://isup.me/github.com>

It's not just you! <http://github.com> looks down from here.

------
kevinastone
They've updated their status to indicate they're under a DDoS attack impeding
access to their systems:

<https://status.github.com>

~~~
niggler
Is every period of downtime due to a DDoS, or has it become the industry
catch-all phrase?

------
Socketubs
me too.

